# email from Uber



## Max45 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey everyone! i got that email from uber today. do i have to worry or what? 

Hello --
Uber takes trip acceptance rates very seriously and your account has been identified as having an acceptance rate below your peers.

Each ride request is sent to the nearest vehicle to a rider on Uber and therefore a lower acceptance rate creates higher ETAs for our partners and riders. Higher ETAs create poor experiences for customers and lower earnings for our partners.

If we do not see an increase in your trip acceptance rate your account may face temporary or permanent deactivation in the future.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

You should only worry if you care whether you drive for Uber or not.

Why would your trip acceptance be lower than your peers?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Max45 said:


> Hey everyone! i got that email from uber today. do i have to worry or what?
> 
> Hello --
> Uber takes trip acceptance rates very seriously and your account has been identified as having an acceptance rate below your peers.
> ...


You need to mix in some cancels. If you accept a few more trips and cancel them then you can raise your acceptance rate. Don't do either one too much ... but you can you this to achieve a mediocre balance that should keep you out of trouble.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

What percentage of trips do you think you did not accept?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

With the new low rates, I'm sure acceptance rates are suffering everywhere from people only willing to accept surges. Uber is seeing it now and I suspect they will turn up the heat on thousands of drivers.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Answer them that "that dude in a car" is got to eat, no just drive for 15 minutes for a pickups and get a free BS cancellation after another 10 minutes. 
And do it again and again all night long.


----------



## Max45 (Oct 13, 2014)

so many reasons. first it showing 10 (and more) min from me. when even 5 min (and u knew already thats gonna be more than 10 min cause downtown of chicago)
second sure price. im pretty sure u know feel when u r staying in the sure price zone and uber app peers showing u 10min(out of sure price) what r u gonna do? And also i thought every single driver doing the same thing (cause u wanna make more money)

p.s when is monday slow-day im taking any advantage


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Well then, there you go.
Personally, I don't cancel rides like that.
I rarely cancel at all, in fact .. but Uber isn't my only job.
Expect UBER to start ditching a lot of drivers who "work the surge".
I would if I were an employer.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Max45 said:


> Hey everyone! i got that email from uber today. do i have to worry or what?
> 
> Hello --
> Uber takes trip acceptance rates very seriously and your account has been identified as having an acceptance rate below your peers.
> ...


Send them a couple of questions back:

Does Uber take into account the safety issues of reading a job request whilst driving?

Is UBER directing me to carry out all work offered? - if so I wish to negotiate an hourly rate

Does UBER take into account the direction I'm travelling when the request is sent and the accuracy of the time estimates?

Will Uber pay the higher running and depreciation costs associated with me and my vehicle if in fact Uber directs me to run further than good judgement dictates.

End it with "happy to run wherever UBER wants but time and distance needs to be paid".


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Send them a couple of questions back:
> 
> Does Uber take into account the safety issues of reading a job request whilst driving?
> 
> ...


How would he know time and distance if he did not accept the trip.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

If you are headed northbound in traffic and a request comes from the south you can see it on the map ... well at least I can. Have to know your city. If it says 5 minutes and it's behind you, add a few minutes just to get turned around.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Emmes said:


> Well then, there you go.
> Personally, I don't cancel rides like that.
> I rarely cancel at all, in fact .. but Uber isn't my only job.
> Expect UBER to start ditching a lot of drivers who "work the surge".
> I would if I were an employer.


They do legitimately need people who only drive the surges/busier times. Without this surge and wait times would be much higher during these busier times. Additionally, surge-only drivers, rather than all full-timers, keeps from even more over-saturation of non-busy times.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Max45 
This is an On Topic thread. Read it in full.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/surge-manipulation-email.3733/


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I can't work surge only because I live too far away or I would only off nights. I can't uber Friday and Saturday because I'm cabbing it. I tried uber one Friday and not getting tips made me feel unappreciated and hurt my soul


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> How would he know time and distance if he did not accept the trip.


Two ways - the app would know where you were when you accepted the job, measure the distance to pick up, how long it takes amd pay a "running rate".

Taxi Companies Here in Sydney when I used to drive would advise a person needing a cab that none were in the area and asked " would you care to offer a running fee?"

If someone needed a wagon or van it would be a no-brainer.

The other way with UBER, could be if a Request gets ignored x amount of times then to avoid the possibility of a whole area going to surge because of few repeated requests then send the usual same surge warning message to a rejected rider. 1.5 - 2.0 should be enough to get a response from a driver

This is simply an extension of UBER's supply & demand surge model, but much better focused on a unpopular job (perhaps due to low rated rider getting just deserts) rather than the usual UBER scatter-gun surge affecting wide areas


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

puber said:


> Answer them that "that dude in a car" is got to eat, no just drive for 15 minutes for a pickups and get a free BS cancellation after another 10 minutes.
> And do it again and again all night long.


 Wow.

You would drive more than 1/2 a mile for a pickup?

Do you work in an Urban area?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Max45 said:


> Hey everyone! i got that email from uber today. do i have to worry or what?
> 
> Hello --
> Uber takes trip acceptance rates very seriously and your account has been identified as having an acceptance rate below your peers.
> ...


Email them back.

Tell them you take your pay very seriously, and that theirs has been identified as being lower than what a toilet bowl scrubber in Sierra Leone earns. Tell them also, that if you do not see a payout increase your account may face temporary or permanent deactivation in the future.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Sure, you could waste your time emailing them,
but here's what you would receive back: "You are
well within your rights to return the phone and be
deactivated". THEY DON'T CARE WHAT YOU THINK.
That's been proven time and time again.

Or, you could keep on keepin' on and let Uber
deactivate you - even though you firmly believe
you're doing nothing wrong with riding the surge.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I'd be curious what the opening posters ping acceptance rate is according to his weekly report.


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Emmes said:


> "You are
> well within your rights to return the phone and be
> deactivated". THEY DON'T CARE WHAT YOU THINK.


You know, I emailed them like 20 times, BEGGING for deactivation when the latest pricecut happened, and they never, ever told me that.

At the end, that I sent them prolly the nastiest email that I have sent them to that moment, and got the account rejected.

Saturday I log into the dashboard to show someone how much I did in the past, and BOOM, SURPRISE, ACCOUNT ACTIVE AGAIN.

To confirm it, I downloaded the beta app and logged in, from the rider phone requested a ride and got the ping right there.

Writing something even nastier to send them.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

uberyft said:


> You know, I emailed them like 20 times, BEGGING for deactivation when the latest pricecut happened, and they never, ever told me that.
> 
> At the end, that I sent them prolly the nastiest email that I have sent them to that moment, and got the account rejected.
> 
> ...


Probably time for you to move on.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Wow.
> You would drive more than 1/2 a mile for a pickup?


I had a ping yesterday afternoon that SAID it was 25 minutes away. Which actually would mean 35+ minutes actual driving time. Ignored it and it timed out. One minute later....another ping....same fare.....again ignored it and went offline. Waited a minute and went back online.....yep...another ping....same fare. Ignored it and went offline for 5 minutes....never saw THAT fare again. Of course those three ignores have impacted my acceptance rate. Another Uber App glitch.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Completely agree.

The job has to be viable otherwise why do it.

Uber customers are too flakey and unreliable to risk running.

If the job was a good one, say £40/100 then yes I would run if I got paid job done if the customer cancelled.

They are removing the accepted parts of Private Hire in the UK and replacing it with a stupid customer is king ideology.

And they need to copy what is proved to work such as virtual ranks at airports. That way loads of Uber drivers won't be blocking the drop off areas like they do at Heathrow.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

It's a ****ing crime to fire a driver for some imaginary performance numbers that no one can see or compare to the average.
It's also a crime to steal cancellation fees from millions of drivers daily.
Watch out for a bunch of new class action lawsuits.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I notice sometimes while I'm on the border of the surge areas I'll get rides that are 15+minutes away. Probably all the cancelled/rejected from drivers trying to get to the surge. 

I don't bother with them either. 

On any given night I'll ignore/cancel 5 to 7 pings out of about 25.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> How would he know time and distance if he did not accept the trip.


By looking at the app


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

makes me wonder.....are these tech wunderkinds little spoiled brats that have zero consumer experience?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

driveLA said:


> I notice sometimes while I'm on the border of the surge areas I'll get rides that are 15+minutes away. Probably all the cancelled/rejected from drivers trying to get to the surge.
> 
> I don't bother with them either.
> 
> On any given night I'll ignore/cancel 5 to 7 pings out of about 25.


to fix this, if your ass is physically in the surge area, uber should pay you the surge rate.
if they want to charge the rider less, then they should absorb the discount, not a driver


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

yeah they are azzh0les for dismantling the dashboard - and I love this one - "you got 5 stars 32 out of 36 times but your score is below average" - fook you.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

did they tell you what your acceptance rate is? that would be a good place to start. Question the data and the validity of the data.

tell them your data doesn't correlate with their data and your data is showing an 87% acceptance rate.

make them second guess their data. Ask for a copy of the data so you can correlate it against your data. Guarantee they wont send anything. All they have is the result and they don't have the access to the raw data. Dont roll over, make them do their job.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

driveLA said:


> I notice sometimes while I'm on the border of the surge areas I'll get rides that are 15+minutes away. Probably all the cancelled/rejected from drivers trying to get to the surge.
> 
> I don't bother with them either.
> 
> On any given night I'll ignore/cancel 5 to 7 pings out of about 25.


got a ping the other day, showed 40 minutes. That's such bs.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Ask for a copy of the data so you can correlate it against your data. Guarantee they wont send anything. All they have is the result and they don't have the access to the raw data. Dont roll over, make them do their job.


They do NOT have to supply any data. Not required. I don't think their job descriptions include justifying decisions to drivers. Not saying they shouldn't....but they do NOT have to and may decide not to.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

not sure this goes in all markets, but I was originally told if a call comes that is too far away (ten minutes or more), you can cancel with no effect on your rating. Also if pax has low rating (3.5 or lower). I haz enough experience to realize uber has taken the liberty of bullshitting us tho


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

maybe he should apply again, get approved get his new phone then return his old phone and start over.



Former Yellow Driver said:


> They do NOT have to supply any data. Not required. I don't think their job descriptions include justifying decisions to drivers. Not saying they shouldn't....but they do NOT have to and may decide not to.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Gotta love posters like @Max45 ! Start a thread and forget about it!
No need to answer a question or thank other members trying to help!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> not sure this goes in all markets, but I was originally told if a call comes that is too far away (ten minutes or more), you can cancel with no effect on your rating. Also if pax has low rating (3.5 or lower). I haz enough experience to realize uber has taken the liberty of bullshitting us tho


how about the ones that come in and say 5 minutes you accept them and the travel time is 12 minutes, but the travel time with traffic is,18 minutes?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> I was originally told if a call comes that is too far away (ten minutes or more), you can cancel with no effect on your rating. Also if pax has low rating (3.5 or lower).


Who originally told you this?


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

email them back uber should hire more idiot drivers who go after 10 min or longer trips , or increase their rates.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> maybe he should apply again, get approved get his new phone then return his old phone and start over.


Do you think a driver with an active account and phone could actually do this?


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> not sure this goes in all markets, but I was originally told if a call comes that is too far away (ten minutes or more), you can cancel with no effect on your rating. Also if pax has low rating (3.5 or lower). I haz enough experience to realize uber has taken the liberty of bullshitting us tho


Tacked on to a "Refer your Friends!" e-mail from September:

*Pro Tip: Acceptance Rate*

Have you seen a long ETA and decided not to accept a trip? You probably received that request because partners that were closer to the rider chose not to accept it. Since you were next closest, the request came to you. That same request you chose not to accept then went to the next closest partner who saw an even longer ETA!

Not accepting trips creates a negative experience for our partners and riders. Rejecting trips means that partners will receive requests with longer ETAs and a higher potential to be cancelled. While you're free to choose which trips you accept, we ask that if you're online you're ready to accept trips. This will mean shorter ETAs and a better experience for everyone using the Uber platform.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks *mp775*! Was there any part of this message that said driver's acceptance rates wouldn't be affected by trips farther away than 10 minutes?


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I stopped receiving weekly summaries so I don't even know what my acceptance rate is anymore. 

They want us to remain effective but they aren't keeping up their end by providing us helpful data.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Do you think a driver with an active account and phone could actually do this?


its uber, they are pretty unorganized. The only issue is adding the vehicle. All you need is a different email address. You need to remove your vehicle from your old account before you can add it to your new account. ;-). Been there, done that. Easy peesy.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Who originally told you this?


ubernyc onboarding in april


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> how about the ones that come in and say 5 minutes you accept them and the travel time is 12 minutes, but the travel time with traffic is,18 minutes?


Happens all the time. I call pax n tell them stuck in traffic. Sorry. Cancelling.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

i have many times cancelled on long island due to excessive mileage between calls. usually call pax and tell them to cancel as it reflects negatively on my acceptance rate. it is either that or i will be about 20 mins longer than what uber is telling them in eta. ubernyc told me i should accept all calls on LI as it is growing market, and if i do not want to pick up such far away calls, simply turn phone off. I have not recieved emails on my cancels yet


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> ubernyc onboarding in april


Thank you!


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

"You shall be entitled to accept, reject, and select among the Requests received via the Service. You shall have no obligation to the Company to accept any 
Request. Following acceptance of a Request, however, you must perform the Request in accordance with the User’s specifications. Failure to provide promised 
services on an accepted Request shall constitute a material breach of this Agreement, and may subject you to damages."

There is nothing in the T's & C's that says you have to accept a certain percentage of Requests.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

good4life said:


> There is nothing in the T's & C's that says you have to accept a certain percentage of Requests.


Nope there isn't. And there isn't anything that prevents Uber from denying you access to their application anytime they want and for any reason. I don't believe they even HAVE to give you a reason. Uber has made it clear that they take


> ".. trip acceptance rates very seriously.."





> ".. your account may face temporary or permanent deactivation in the future.."


 if you don't meet THEIR standards. Not saying that it is right or just.....but it is what it is and drivers shouldn't try to find comfort/solace in the Ts&Cs.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I can't work surge only because I live too far away or I would only off nights. I can't uber Friday and Saturday because I'm cabbing it. I tried uber one Friday and not getting tips made me feel unappreciated and hurt my soul


Yeah, but it helped Uber's bank account, and which is 'really' more important? Take one for Team Uber! It's only your soul - come on.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Tommyo said:


> makes me wonder.....are these tech wunderkinds little spoiled brats that have zero consumer experience?


You actually have to wonder about that?


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Thanks *mp775*! Was there any part of this message that said driver's acceptance rates wouldn't be affected by trips farther away than 10 minutes?


Nope. That was everything.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

driveLA said:


> I stopped receiving weekly summaries so I don't even know what my acceptance rate is anymore.
> 
> They want us to remain effective but they aren't keeping up their end by providing us helpful data.


funny I got my weekly summary this morning. Ask and you shall receive.

I always feel like somebodies watching me. Haha!!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

same here, first Uber weekly Summary in months. I'm glad I missed it two weeks ago 4.69 that week, I would have been bummed!

I like to see the data. (not the ratings so much..) We all know it is skewed and hidden where it counts, but show us something!


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

I got two!


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

I got 5


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

they should know which way you are traveling as we are all tracked when the meter is on. Received a ping last night 32 minutes away from me. So not going to happen. I keep getting them from the airport area when I am up in northern Venice. I dont get it.

received on the other day to Hermosa, I was dropping off at lax. I dont work that area and they know it, nit just that, really, not going to Hermosa from lax. All those runs in that area are crap small runs. That's why the area is always surging. Short trip money is crap down there. Even on a surge, the number of runs it takes on you is horrible. Working down there will destro your car quick.


OldTownSean said:


> If you are headed northbound in traffic and a request comes from the south you can see it on the map ... well at least I can. Have to know your city. If it says 5 minutes and it's behind you, add a few minutes just to get turned around.


----------



## outback (Sep 7, 2014)

Emmes said:


> Well then, there you go.
> Personally, I don't cancel rides like that.
> I rarely cancel at all, in fact .. but Uber isn't my only job.
> Expect UBER to start ditching a lot of drivers who "work the surge".
> I would if I were an employer.


If you're not cancelling rides you are screwing yourself with bad riders and low paying fares. I respect your loyalty and work ethic, but I do not respect your Uber driving ability, Man you're not playing the game to win. Work for yourself, not an evil billion dollar company.


----------

